# Plumbrook help



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

My wife got drawn for the nasa hunt next Saturday. We have never been drawn to hunt their looking for any advice. I am not sure what sector we got will post later when we get home from work. Anything I should bring deer cart self climber or blind not sure if they are allowed or needed. We got to hunt Ravenna a few years back and that was a waste of time. Or area guide said it he had never seen so few deer there in his 10+ years of doing the hunt. Think he seen 15 deer all day compared to the 100+ he normally sees. Hope this hunt is better. I hear plumbrook is a great hunt I hope it lives up to the hype. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

I got picked for this hunt a few years back it was mid October. All I can say is I got an outside perimeter parcel it was so thick couldn't even walk thru it. We saw one deer all day no shot. But on a brighter note when we checked out there were some nice deer down in the parking area. Luck of the the draw I guess some units better than others. Just make the best of it and good luck too you. At least you were one of the lucky ones that got picked. Hunt Hard ...

DW


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

It doesn't really matter the sector, but you HAVE TO BE MOVING. If you're going to still hunt, don't waste your time going. I've been there more than a few times, with a lot of success, but the first few times, had no success as we "waited" for the other sectors to kick deer up to us.....doesn't happen, you gotta make it happen yourself.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

Is this a gun hunt? Son and I had a bow hunt 3 years ago and loved it. We both shot deer. Him out of a climber and me on the ground. January and it was 10 below. They tell the archers that their job is to move the deer back to the gun zones. Dont think you need a cart. Just drag to the road and the patrol picks you up. Like any hunt, stay alert and be ready.


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

We are in sector 38 it is along the fence


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bigfish713 said:


> We are in sector 38 it is along the fence
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Hunted sector 38 last year and I shot two deer. Its in zone 6. Its one of the better sectors. PM me your phone number and I will tell you exactly how to kill deer in that zone.


----------

